# Video's of pup with HD (???)



## elin.agnes (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I took a few video's of my pup this morning whilst out on our walk.
Would like peoples opinions and experiences in regards to her hips. 
Are the good/ok/bad or terrible?

She seems in control when running and never seems to be in pain or limping.
It is her slow walk (not jogging) that worries me a bit. I find her looking very uncomfortable. 

I don't normally let her bolt like this, I just wanted to catch her natural movements when running freely. Normally we take it easier and I discourage her from running then stopping abruptly.

Video of slow walk:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKtLYwfWF9c&feature=youtu.be

Video of jog:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FaNdUNTj6s&feature=youtu.be

Video of free running:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miX3EbEhM8E&feature=youtu.be

All comments or tips will be very appreciated  
Thank you!


----------

